# Mr. Hardwick's: CHEESEBURGER!



## method1 (31/3/18)

The culmination of 2 years of research, *Mr. Hardwick's CHEESEBURGER* is a flavour breakthough!

Traditionally spiced meat patties enrobed in cheddar, layered with crisp lettuce, ripe tomato, dijon mustard and a light hint of pickle, balanced between lightly toasted sesame buns!

Available in rare, medium rare and well done - 0, 3 & 6mg

Available now!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (31/3/18)

WOW! This sounds amazing @method1! Who stocks it? It's not on your own website and couldn't find anything on Google


----------



## Slick (31/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 127667
> 
> The culmination of 2 years of research, *Mr. Hardwick's CHEESEBURGER* is a flavour breakthough!
> 
> ...


Does it come with fries?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/18)

This could be my new ADV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/3/18)

Vegetarian option ????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pixstar (31/3/18)

Very uhmmmm _enterprising_!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## method1 (31/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Very uhmmmm _enterprising_!



OMG that's listerical!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee (31/3/18)

Finally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (31/3/18)

Wait until you try the Ribs and Onion Rings! I swear, Joel got that sticky Black Steers basting absolutely spot on. After vaping it, I dip my fingers into lemon water, it's that realistic. And using FA Pineapple for the onion rings was a stroke of genius.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (31/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Wait until you try the Ribs and Onion Rings! I swear, Joel got that sticky Black Steers basting absolutely spot on. After vaping it, I dip my fingers into lemon water, it's that realistic. And using FA Pineapple for the onion rings was a stroke of genius.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (31/3/18)

Almost being 1st April have something to do with this announcement?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

KZOR said:


> Almost being 1st April have something to do with this announcement?


Too funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Almost being 1st April have something to do with this announcement?



Ooooohhhhhh no wonder I can't find out who stocks it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/4/18)

Can we order by the quarter pound ?

Must be cly concentrates

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/4/18)

Is there a banting version on it's way ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1 (1/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Is there a banting version on it's way ??



Yes, with cauliflower bread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/4/18)

@method1 - any truth in the rumour that it will also be available in a 5ml version to be used as sliders at vape meets? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/18)

I’m hungry now. 

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stillwaters (1/4/18)

Must have bacon added... maybe on v2?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gonzilla (1/4/18)

After helping out as a Beta tester and being trusted with the recipe I have decided to release it. Everyone should be able to experience this juice whether you mix in a bathtub or an ISO1 lab. #FREETHEBURGER power to the people!

RF SC Baked Bread 2%
FLV Brie Cheese 0.25%
FA Beef Roasted 1%
OOO Pickle 0.5%
FA Tomato Ripe 1%
FA Mustard 0.5%
INW Sesame 0.25%

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/18)

Gonzilla said:


> After helping out as a Beta tester and being trusted with the recipe I have decided to release it. Everyone should be able to experience this juice whether you mix in a bathtub or an ISO1 lab. #FREETHEBURGER power to the people!
> 
> RF SC Baked Bread 2%
> FLV Brie Cheese 0.25%
> ...


#FREETHEBURGER

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/4/18)

I will only buy this if @method1 can guarantee that it will have the same stale taste as McD cardboard variety and the equally un impressive chips taste on the exhale.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @method1 - any truth in the rumour that it will also be available in a 5ml version to be used as sliders at vape meets?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder What's a slider?


----------



## acorn (1/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder What's a slider?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slider_(sandwich)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/4/18)

Can this be ordered with barbecue and menthol sauce?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

i lolled so hard after that FA Tomato Ripe addition haha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (1/4/18)

#FREETHEBURGER

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

acorn said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slider_(sandwich)
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Ah! Never heard that word before, but I have seen very small hamburgers!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah! Never heard that word before, but I have seen very small hamburgers!



Glad I could play a role in your knowledge growth @Hooked 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (1/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah! Never heard that word before, but I have seen very small hamburgers!



Jokes aside try the chicken licken sliders they are to die for

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Jokes aside try the chicken licken sliders they are to die for



Will do if I come across a Chicken Licken!


----------



## Raindance (1/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> I will only buy this if @method1 can guarantee that it will have the same stale taste as McD cardboard variety and the equally un impressive chips taste on the exhale.


First 100 customers get a TFA Honey milkshake as free desert?



Hooked said:


> Ah! Never heard that word before, but I have seen very small hamburgers!


Yip, they are called quarter pounders.

I'm off to get a midnight (almost) snack.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/4/18)

Raindance said:


> First 100 customers get a TFA Honey milkshake as free desert?
> 
> 
> Yip, they are called quarter pounders.
> ...



Think ill pass this round. You go right ahead and take up my spot in this que.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (2/4/18)

Can I have an large chips and a coke with that please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/18)

MoneymanVape said:


> Can I have an large chips and a coke with that please



For me too, but I'll have a Coke Zero - don't want to pick up weight.


----------



## Halfdaft (3/4/18)

I really hope the next juice in this line in chicken nuggets

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

What I'd really like is chips with bacon pieces and melted cheese - chips with mayonnaise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

